# smoking...



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

a while back i noticed that stress played a big part in my ibs.so i made a doctors appointment to see if he would give me something to help with the stress and anxiety.he pescribed Elavil.anyways to the smoking part,ive tried several times through the years to quit,every time it was extremely hard,and as soon as one of lifes stresses came along I lit up again,then after getting the Elavil i figured why not try again .so,with my Elavil,and some nicotine gum,it been 2 weeks with out a single cigarette and besides for a couple rough times its a thousand times easier that any other time ive tried to quit,i guess its sort of the same thing as the zyban.i only wish i would have tried zyban years ago. me and the wife both quit,and smokes here in Canada are almost $9.00 a pack,so we figure we will save hundreds of dollars a month,which equals less stress.so this is just a segestion to anyone who smokes and is going to start taking a anti depressant for ibs and stress,why not give it a shot,it still amazes me how much easier it is this time.ive also got acouple compliments on how much better i look since starting the Elavil and quitting smoking,im not sure which one is the reason for it though but i do actually feel better except for my usual bouts of ibs.anyways just thought i would share something posative,they dont come my way very often,.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Congratulations!!







I started paxil a few months ago I wish it would help my quit. When I first started I noticed I did not smoke much, but now I am. I had 2 girlfriends quit this year. Maybe I need to try harder. Good Luck!


----------



## Que49 (Jul 18, 2001)

Congratulations, I also quit November 3rd, after several attempts over the years. I was smoking almost 3packs a day. Got some Nicorette and said enough. With my IBS and herniated disks they said if I didn't smoke it would help. They Lied. But that is okay I am saving lots of money, and you are right it is easy this time so far. Keep up the good work. Sue


----------

